# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Nortrilen

## emma61

Wie weet of Nortrilen vaatverwijdend werkt?

----------


## Leontien

Gebruik je op dit moment Nortrilen?
Ik wete eigenlijk niet of het vaatverwijderend werkt. Ik kan het nog niet op het internet voor je vinden.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Leontien

Op het internet vind ik steeds dezelfde informatie over de bijwerkingen. Er staat niet echt bij of vaatverwijderend werkt. Toch zet ik het artikel wat ik gevonden heb hieronder. 

Groetjes,

Leontien


Of er bijwerkingen optreden, en in welke mate, hangt af van hoeveel en hoe lang u dit middel gaat gebruiken. Bovendien zullen bijwerkingen niet bij iedereen optreden, maar alleen bij personen die daarvoor gevoelig zijn. De meeste bijwerkingen zijn in de eerste week het meest uitgesproken en nemen daarna af of verdwijnen zelfs. Ze gaan weer over als u met het middel stopt.

*Regelmatig*, vooral de eerste tijd dat u dit middel gebruikt 
- Droge mond doordat u minder speeksel aanmaakt. Als u in het begin van de behandeling veel last heeft van een droge mond kunt u de aanmaak van speeksel stimuleren met (suikervrije) kauwgom of door te zuigen op ijsblokjes. 
- Door de droge mond ontstaan sneller gaatjes in uw gebit en ontstekingen van het slijmvlies van de mondholte. Merkt u dat u na een paar weken nog last blijft houden van een droge mond? Poets en flos dan extra goed en laat eventueel de tandarts vaker controleren. 
- Sufheid, slaperigheid, een verminderd reactievermogen en wazig zien. Dit is vooral lastig bij activiteiten waarbij uw oplettendheid erg nodig is, zoals autorijden, het beklimmen van ladders, of het bewaken van processen op het werk. Onderneem geen risicovolle activiteiten, zeker niet de eerste twee weken van de behandeling als u nog aan het middel moet wennen. 

*Regelmatig* 
- Hartkloppingen. Dit kan bij mensen met hartkramp (angina pectoris) een aanval uitlokken van pijn op de borst bij inspanning. Overleg hierover met uw arts. Heeft u kort geleden een hartaanval gehad, dan mag u dit middel niet gebruiken. 
- Gejaagdheid, angst, slapeloosheid en verwardheid. 
- Verstopping (obstipatie). Eet vezelrijke voeding en drink veel. Neem contact op met uw arts als u veel last blijft houden van verstopping. 
- Minder of soms juist meer zin in vrijen. Bij mannen: moeilijker krijgen van een erectie en zaadlozing. Bij vrouwen: moeilijker krijgen van een orgasme. 
- Na enkele maanden: gewichtstoename. Let daarom goed op wat en hoeveel u eet. Vraag uw huisarts om een verwijzing naar een diëtist als u te veel aankomt.

*Soms*, vooral de eerste tijd dat u dit middel gebruikt 
- Duizeligheid, vooral bij het opstaan uit bed of uit een stoel. Dit kan het gevolg zijn van een lagere bloeddruk. In het algemeen gaat de duizeligheid in enkele dagen tot weken over als uw lichaam zich heeft ingesteld op de lagere bloeddruk. Als u zich duizelig voelt, sta dan niet te snel op uit bed of van een stoel. U kunt het beste even liggen en de benen wat hoger leggen, bijvoorbeeld op een kussen. Blijft u last houden, overleg dan met uw arts. 
- Misselijkheid en braken. Mogelijk helpt het om dit middel op een volle maag in te nemen. 
- Trillende handen. 

*Soms* 
- Moeilijk kunnen plassen. Dit is vooral van belang als u al moeite met plassen heeft door een vergrote prostaat. Neem contact op met uw arts als u dit merkt. Mogelijk is een ander medicijn geschikter voor u. 
- Overmatig zweten.

*Zelden* 
- Overgevoeligheid voor dit middel. Dit merkt u aan jeuk, rode vlekjes, een gezwollen tong of gezicht. Raadpleeg bij deze verschijnselen uw arts. Geef aan de apotheek door dat u overgevoelig bent voor nortriptyline. Het apotheekteam kan er dan op letten dat u het middel niet opnieuw krijgt.

*Zeer zelden* 
- Bloed- of leverwerking. U kunt dit merken aan onverklaarbare koorts, keelpijn, blauwe plekken of een gele verkleuring van het oogwit. Staak dan het gebruik en waarschuw uw arts. 
- Mensen met epilepsie lopen een grotere kans op een epileptische aanval. 
- Verergering van glaucoom (verhoogde oogboldruk). Heeft u al last van groene staar of glaucoom aan één of beide ogen? Overleg dan met uw arts over extra controle door de oogarts. 
- Als u porfyrie heeft, een stofwisselingsziekte waarbij men aanvallen krijgt van buikpijn, braken, koorts en hartkloppingen: Dit middel kan een aanval uitlokken. Geef aan de apotheek door dat u porfyrie heeft. Het apotheekteam kan er dan op letten dat u dit middel of andere uitlokkende middelen niet krijgt. 

Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van een van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart, waar u zich zorgen over maakt. 

Bron: http://www.apotheek.nl/templates/sec...&Merknaam=true

----------


## Yacindra

Ik gebruik het nu ruim een jaar maar ik heb geen idee of het vaatverwijdend werkt. Hoe merk je dat?
Zelf heb ik vnl last van de accomodatiestoornis (ogen, waardoor ik niet altijd scherp zie) en het verminderde concentratievermogen (niet genoemd in jouw artikel, maar ook een mogelijke bijwerking).
Als iemand tips heeft hoe ik dat laatste probleem kan oplossen dan hoor ik dat graag. 

Groetjes,

Yacindra

----------

